# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تحصیل در مقطع شبانه

## maryam23

سلام من موقع ثبت نام برای رشته های غیر روزانه ( شبانه و غیر انتفاعی و ...) کارت اعتباری جداگانه تهیه نکردم موقع انتخاب رشته میتونم تهیه کنم؟

----------


## maryam23

کسی نیست جواب بده؟

----------


## Blue.sky

سلام 
بله میتونین 
موفق باشین

----------


## edin

سلام 
موقعی که میواین انتخاب رشته کنین یه مبلغی رو واریز میکنین خودشون تو سایت راهنمایی کردن ، و بعد اونم میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## maryam23

خبر دارم که عنوان نوبت دوم یا شبانه را در روی مدرک تحصیلی ذکر نمی‌کنند.این صحت داره؟

----------


## After4Ever

> خبر دارم که عنوان نوبت دوم یا شبانه را در روی مدرک تحصیلی ذکر نمی‌کنند.این صحت داره؟




نمی زنند

----------

